# Need help and support. My beautiful girl is pregnant and it's obviously my fault.



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I just joined this forum today. I have read through many of the posts and have gotten lots of wonderful information. No one on here seems to judge harshly unlike some of the other sites I have been on. Let me explain my situation. My dog Sadie is 2 yrs old and we adopted her about 8 mo ago. She is a wonderful dog and is so great with my little kids. We had her scheduled for a spay back on Feb 15th. She went into heat a few days before so the vet told us to reschedule after she was done with this heat. On February 24th, we brought home a 10 mo. old male shepherd that we had planned weeks before to adopt. I knew that I would have to watch them closely whenever they were out together. They are inside dogs and only go outside on leash since our yard will not be fenced till this Thursday. I figured there would be no issues I was the only one to take them out and feed them. Obviously I failed and at some point turned my back too long because they were in metal crates and couldn't have tied that way. I feel like the worst owner because now my baby girl is pregnant and I feel like I am contributing to the overpopulation. I took her in for an ultrasound on April 1st just to verify it was the real thing and yep, definately pups in their. I have already started the process of finding homes for this litter. I am requiring vet and personal references and home checks. I guess the main reason for posting is because I am so scared that I will do something wrong or not do something and hurt her pups. I just wanted the support of others on what to do right so she has a successful litter and stays healthy through this process. Thank you all for taking the time to read this and please don't think too bad of me. I already know it is my fault but there's nothing I can do about it now except make sure Sadie and the future pups stay healthy. Thank you again and I'm sorry for running on and on. BTW, we are having her spayed as soon as the pups are weaned and in new great homes.


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

Hopefully noone here will judge, what's done is done. Welcome. Cant wait to see puppy pics


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new pups coming! Don't be too hard on yourself. It was a simple mistake and we all make them. I personally can't agree that some people on this site are not too judgemental. Hopefully this post stating that fact will detour some of the attacks that you are bound to receive. I am not a breeder and can't give any advice in that catagory, but I wish you the best. I can tell you are a very concerned and caring pet owner and I am sure everything will come out just fine. No pun intended, LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located at? A rescue could help you determine good homes for the pups when they are ready. I'm sure if you contact you they would let you use their applications as a base.

There are many breeders on here that can help you set up so the pups and mom can have the safest delivery possible.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the info and welcome so far. Thank you Jax08, I will check with a local rescue and see if they can help or at least have suggestions for me. I have started getting things ready. Her whelping box in on the way. I have started collecting items for the whelping kit and I have picked up a puppy playyard so when they are old enough, the have an area to play and mess thats not where they sleep.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of good information in this thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-needed-pregnant-mom-puppies-savannah-ga.html


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Make sure to either place the pups on a spay/neuter contract or get them altered before leaving to prevent something like this from happening again. It would be great to find a rescue that will place the pups, but do all of the vetting and care for the pups yourself. That way you would have the experience of the rescue in placing the pups but won't be using up their limited resources and foster homes. Then the adoption fees from the pups can go straight to taking care of other dogs within the rescue.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Lin, I agree completely. I have looked into different adoption contracts and will make sure I add that stipulation. My vet is very aware of this litter and we have already talked about bringing the pups the day after they arrive and for wormings and 1st shots. Jax08, I read the whole thread earlier today and it is the main reason I posted this one. Thank you for giving me the info though. Tons of helpful info on their. Thank you all for the info so far and for not berating me. I have been doing that to myself enough for everyone.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Shouldn't 1st shots be done at 8-9wks? that was my understanding. Otherwise the mothers milk is still in they pups system and will render the vaccinations useless

adding onto Lins idea of the speuter contract, make them pay a deposit that will be returned once they can prove its been done. 

How far along is Sadie?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL...I had to reread that to Brandi. But I think what she is saying is bringing them in the day after they arrive, then again for wormings and then again for 1st shots.

Why would you bring them in the day after they arrive? Isn't that risky?


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more clear with my response. I am taking them all to the vet the day after they are born, and then again when they need wormings and was told to take them in at around 8 weeks for their first puppy shots. I kinda ran on with my sentence in the last post and I can see how it looked like I was going to do this the day after birth. Sorry. I like the idea of a deposit also. Very good idea.

We are estimating 44 days but could be anywhere between 38 and 50. We are going to watch her closely. We did an ultrasound on Apr. 1st (approx 32 days) and there was no doubt she was pregnant. We had distinct heads, bodies, little legs and heart beats but am not real sure how they develop so don't know if they helps to narrow it down.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mistakes happen. i don't blame you. I am glad at what you are doing. If you were in California I would refer you to the SPCA in Long Beach, they would be happy to take the puppies. They would give them all the attention and care they need, and since puppies are so cute and lovable they go fast.

Please post pics of the momma and puppies!:wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It would help if you put your location so people might be able to help you out getting in contact with a reputable rescue...


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I have tried numerous times to attach pics of Sadie and the browse for pics button is not working. Probably an issue with my computer. I will try to post some soon.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is refreshing....sorry about the misfortune, but most people profit from tough mistakes...Good Luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sadiesmama said:


> I have tried numerous times to attach pics of Sadie and the browse for pics button is not working. Probably an issue with my computer. I will try to post some soon.


If you have photobucket, just copy and paste the IMG code.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If you want help with placing your puppies, please send me a note and I will reply with my cell phone number. 

Normally we would be able to lend you a really nice wooden whelping box, but it is in use right now with Lily and her litter of newborns. They are only six days old right now so they will be it in when your girl whelps. Lots of folks use plastic kiddie wading pools. 

In order for someone to adopt from us, we require three personal references, a vet reference, a home visit/interview, and with a puppy also look for folks with GSD experience and will not put a young pup in home where someone is gone all day with an hour commute on both ends of their day. If you want to place your pups on your own, you can make up your own contract based off the general information on ours. We had lots of help from legal folks to make sure that our contract is solid. 

I hope you are feeding Sadie a good quality puppy food at this point. Do you have a vet that you are really comfortable with? That is very important. We have a vet in Herndon that we adore.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not take the puppies into the vet the day after they are born, not unless there is a serious problem. Vet clinics have all kinds of bacteria, etc, hanging around, and just taking them out and carrying them into the vet with the dam is a lot of stress on the dam, and dangerous to the pups. 

Buy a kitchen scale. They sell them at WalMart for about ten bucks. Mark each puppy with a different color. I use rick rack as it does not unravel like yarn. Weigh and mark down each pups weight twice a day for the first ten to fourteen days. 

Expect them to lose weight the first 24 hours or so, they should then stabilize and start gaining. If they fail to gain weight two days in a row (after the first 24 hour period), then you may have to supplement. If they are gaining weight nicely, you can feel fairly confident that mom and pups are doing good. 

I switch to puppy food, during the latter half of the pregnancy and in the last three weeks, I increase the food considerably. I do not supplement her until the pups are born. Then I will give vanilla ice cream during whelping, and Dannon's plain yogurt and chicken with her meals. I also use NuVet vitamins, starting when the pups are born, one per day. And hard boiled eggs, one per day, helps with the coat condition.

The first two days are the most critical. Then the first three weeks, until they reach the normal canine temperature, they can succomb to diseases that do not even make other dogs appear sick. So I would limit traffic in the home during the first three weeks. I do not know if you have kids, but a neighbor kid just petting the puppies, can pass something to your pups if they have dogs at home, and it can be hard on the dam. The best bet is to be careful where you go -- no trips to the animal shelter, and to keep company at a minimum until the pups are in the socialization period 3-16 weeks. 

Try not to stress the dam out. 

Good luck with the puppies.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you Remo, I would appreciate your help but would like to place them myself. Any information you can help me with on the contract and home visits, etc, I would appreciate it. I have been involved with rescues in the past but never for puppies. I usually always fostered dogs over 2 years old. We are Sadie's 4th home and don't really know why she was shuffled so much because she is such a great dog. She will be with us forever that's why I'm so concerned that this goes well. We don't want to lose her. We would all be devastated. 

OK, thank you for the offer of a whelping box if you had it available. I'm really concerned with her suffocating a pup so we went ahead and ordered a whelping box online. I have Sadie on IAMS Smart Puppy food. Hope that is OK. She is also getting Chicken and rice because right before we verified her pregnancy, I took her into the vet because she was having loose stools. After an awful mess up with meds, (they prescribed a med that is not good for pregnant dogs, even after I explained that I was afraid she MAY be pregnant. They even palpated her. Didn't feel anything) they told me to try her on the chicken and rice. It is working ok right now. Stools are better but still soft. 

Selzer, I will definitely not take them to the vet the next day, unless we have an emergency. Thank you for letting me know. I have picked up rick rack ribbon, dental floss, surgical gloves, extra towels, bulb syringe, stop bleed powder, scissors, hemostats and other stuff I'm sure I'm forgetting. I found a great website that gave me a bunch of info on what you would need. I will be going to the store this weekend for a scale and whatever else I'm missing. 

What milk supplement should I pick up to have on hand in case it's needed? Any puppy bottle should work, right?

I am feeding her a hard boiled egg once a day, is that ok? 

We do have 3 children but are not going to allow them to handle the pups until they are over 3 weeks old. Is that an OK age to allow the kids to socialize with them?

Thank you all again, this is wonderful and helpful information. I'm feeling really overwhelmed though.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally, a pic of Sadie. So very pregnant.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am concerned with the loose stools. How long has she been on this food? The time to switch foods is before they are bred, anything you do at this point should be done only if there is a problem. Going from an adult formula to a puppy formula usually works ok during the pregnancy, but switching from one food to another should be avoided if she is managing the food ok. 

The egg is good. Chicken and rice is good. Chicken, rice, and egg is not enough to provide a complete diet for a dog, we make up the bulk of the dog's diet with kibble. If the kibble is causing a loose stool at this point, you may want to switch, but the question is to what? Nutrician is a pretty long study on a good day, you can spend weeks deciding on the best food for GSDs, and spend better than a week switching her over, only to find that she either does not like it, or does not manage it well. So, I would leave it alone unless she continues to have a loose stool.

I have some esibilac milk replacer for puppies on hand when I have puppies. It is very important that the puppies feed off of their mom for the first two days. Generally GSD bitches make great moms and you will not need to do anything. On occasion you have one that really does not want to have anything to do with the pups or is aggressive toward the pups. Bitches who have c-sections sometimes do not view the experience the same way, and sometime there is trouble with the milk coming down. Hopefully that will not happen. The first two days, like humans, the pups are getting cholostrum which provides the puppies immunities. Missing out on this can affect the puppy down the line as well. On the off chance that your bitch wants nothing to do with the pups, muzzling her and letting the puppies suckle for a few days, then you can switch over to tube feeding or bottle feeding. 

If you do have to take over for mom, you will also have to stimulate the pups to urinate and defacate. 

Again, I haven't really had to raise a litter by hand yet. Dr. Hutchison says that pet bottles are very difficult for puppies. It is better to use regular baby bottles, or to tube feed. Whatever you need to do, the important thing is not to feed a puppy when it is cold. If you do have a pup that is not thriving and is found off by itself, warm it up slowly first and then try to feed it. If you feed it while it's temperature is low, its digestive system is shut down, and it can actually die. 

They say the socialization period is from three weeks to sixteen weeks. After that continued socialization is still important, but weeks three to sixteen are the most important, they kind of set the stage. Experiences during this time should be positive. Prior to three weeks, having the kids touching the puppies will not do much good for the puppies, and will likely stress the bitch out unnecessarily. 

You have a thermometer. I use a digital thermometer for people. I start taking the bitch's temperature a few days before she is expecting, to get a bench mark. Her temp will go way down, from 102 to about 98 degrees. Then she should whelp within 24 hours. Temp will go back up before whelping. 

Puppies are born at about 97-98 degrees. It takes them a couple of weeks to get up to 101-102 degrees. 

Anyhow, I have never taken the temp of a puppy, haven't had to yet, but I do take the temp of the bitch, especially if she is not eating or drinking well. If her temp goes up beyond 104, call your vet and explain the temperature and her behavior. 

We are hoping for no problems, but it makes sense to be prepared. 

Call the vet if:

The bitch has her water break, and two hours goes by and no activity,

The bitch strains for two hours with no puppy,

Her temperature goes up over 104

She becomes stiff in her legs and has trouble walking -- could be eclampsia -- usually happens after puppies are sucking her dry when they are a few weeks old. 

Check for red, hot, swolen teats, could have mastitis. 

If she gets mastitis or eclampsia, you will probably have to raise them by hand. 

After a week or ten days, cut the hooks off of the ends of the toenails.

Good luck.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

When we first adopted Sadie, she had an issue with loose stools. We took her in and they said her "bad" bacteria was running rampant. They put her on Metronidazole and Flortiflora and Purina Dog EN formula canned food. That helped her and then we finally found a dog food that has worked for her since. That is Eukanuba German Shepherd formula. When I brought her to the vet again 6 days before we confirmed her pregnancy, they tested her stool again and it was the same as 6 mo. prior. I hadn't changed her food yet to puppy since I didn't know she was pregnant. I discussed with the vet the possibility of her being pregnant. The vet palpated and didn't feel anything. She put her on the same meds as last time. I didn't switch her to IAMS Smart Puppy until I knew she was indeed pregnant. Her stool had gotten a little better before that. I switched her because all the info I read up on, said they need the nutrients from the puppy food. She has continued to have the loose stools but its not watery any longer. It is formed but not solid. The vet now has her on the kibble with chicken and rice, Fortiflora, and amoxicillin. We are trying this for a little while and then see where we stand. They have told me that if it comes down to it, we will have to deal with Sadie's health and hope the puppies do ok with the treatment. She is our first concern. Should I have them do blood work or is what they are finding in her stool samples enough of an explanation for now. She is eating and drinking just fine and is putting on weight. Like I said, the stool is not watery any longer. Should I change her back to the Eukanuba or leave as is for now since she's been on the puppy food for 2 wks now? 

I did buy a digital thermometer and will start taking her temp.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

IAMS is NOT good food. I would feed her a better quality food. Maybe Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul? It is probably the cheapest of the premium foods out there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree IAMS is not a good brand of dog food


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

GSDBESTK9, I didn't know it was a bad food. It was one of the puppy foods that said it was ok for pregnant/lactating females. Is this chicken soup for the pet lovers soul a puppy food because we only have her on it while she is pregnant. I'm so confused with all the info out there. Don't know what is right and what isn't. I appreciate all this help. If I can get more suggestions on what I can do for her nutrition right now while she is pregnant, I would appreciate it.


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken soup for the pet lover's soul comes in several formulas, including large breed adult, regular adult, large breed puppy and regular puppy. Both of my GSDs are on the large breed adult and do very well on it!! Hope that helps and good luck, I'm praying all goes well!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My cats are on Chicken Soup and they love it. I know its the wrong animal but still


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I am making calls now to businesses that carry it. Is it ok to change her now since we are still dealing with the loose stools anyways. I want to make sure she gets all the nutrients she needs to help support these puppies.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, buy the Large Breed Puppy Food formula. I believe Petcos now carry it.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, While I am not a breeder, and I know pumpkin is a rare sight... I haven't seen a can in a month..... 

Plain canned pumpkin should help with some of the smushy poops. All you need is just a tbsp or 2 with a meal.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you GSDSunshine, I have tried that already too. Unfortunately it didn't really change anything. She has such a sensitive stomach. Thank you for letting me know about the pumpkin though. Willing to try anything at this point. 

Is it OK to switch her now to the Chicken soup formula?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If you switch, I would do it slowly, even though it seems her body is having a tough time with the food now, another change will make things even harder, at least at first. I would still add pumpkin, it might not work at first, but the fiber from the pumpkin is great at helping with diarrhea. Also continuing with the chicken and rice mixed it in.

I wonder if just feeding her Chicken and rice and pumpkin until her stomach settles and then slowly adding the kibble back in would help. Even though it isn't 100% nutritionally sound, a few days might help her.
(just thinking out loud here and wondering what others opinions are, specifically those that have had previous litters and experience.)


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding a store that actually carries chicken soup brand puppy food. Two of the close ones, don't carry any longer. One store won't get more in til next Wednesday and the last one, I am waiting for a call back. Tried to order online bit the shipping is almost as much as the food itself. Still trying though.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If you PMed me your city or zip, I could look for store near you that sell it.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Since I am having such a hard time finding chicken soup, how about these other brands?

Blue Buffalo LBP, Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Innova LBP, Wellness LBP, and Holistic Select Large and Giant breed Puppy. 

Would any of these be better than the IAMS? Thank you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used Solid Gold Wolf Cub for my boy when he was a pup and he loved it and he looked great on it. Nice bright and shiney coat. I dont know how it will be for a pregnant dog though?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Innova is excellent, this is what we use with our pregnant females and puppies. Wellness is a great choice as well.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Picking up innova lbp tonight, how much should I be giving her a day?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Frankly, I think you ought to talk it over with your vet. Your vet has her on antibiotics and enzymes is checking her for worms, and has a history of what you have been feeding her. 

We on this site are not vets. And we hold no liability for the health and well being of your pet or her puppies. 

I would keep stress to a minimum for your bitch, and feed her what you have had some success on already, rather than starting the process of finding a food she does well on. Some dogs do not do well on the higher end dog foods, not sure why, perhaps the density of the kibble, high calorie, high protein, not sure. Mine did not do well on Chicken Soup, but as that is made by Diamond I would not encourage anyone to feed it. 

I do not feed Purina, and have heard everyone diss them, but they probably have more experience feeding dogs and pregnant bitches than a whole group of these higher end foods put together. I know a couple of decent breeders who use Purina Pro Plan, have tried the other stuff and keep going back to the pro plan. 

Switching foods should be done when your bitch is not pregnant or lactating, especially if the switch is a drastic change. Some people have to switch foods several times to find one that works for their dog. Her system is going through enough in my opinion.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not a breeder so I know nothing about breeding.... But good luck with the pups.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for the info. The only reason I changed her anyways was because she had stopped eating her normal food and the vet said it would be good to put her on a puppy food since she was pregnant. I am mixing her kibble with chicken and rice, plus she gets the fortiflora once a day. She is doing better. We have had more solid stools but about every 3rd stool, it is formed but on the soft side. She does not have worms, they told me her bacteria (good/bad) are off. She has been into the vet 3 times since we found out she was pregnant. Mainly for my peace of mind. I want to make sure that she is gaining weight for these puppies. Her Dr. says she is doing well but we will continue to monitor her and if the stools get bad again, we will look into other options. 

Her normal food is Eukanuba German Shepherd formula and it was the only one out of 3 foods that actually helped and made her stools normal. When should I go back to her old food. I just want to make sure that it is an ok food for her. She seems healthy and she weighs between 69 and 72lbs normally. 

I really appreciate all the advise I am getting. I'm sure I will be on here constantly when we get closer. I have read a lot of other posts in the breeding forum and have gotten alot of good information. 

I will continue to check with her vet. I do realize that everyone on here are not vets but its nice to get many different opinions that I can verify with my vet. My first concern will always be for Sadie's well being. I hope I did not come across the wrong way in my posts. I just wanted to make sure I was doing everything right since this is the first (and last) time I will be going through this. I'm a nervous wreck and just wanted some support and this site seems to have really helped other people.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

mjbgsd, Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If you send me a private message with your mailing address, I will be happy to mail you a copy of our adoption contract along with a copy of our home visit check list.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone again for the information. Thank you also, Selzer, for the info about contacting the vet for any questions I may have. I contacted Sadie's vet last friday and she said it would be fine to gradually switch her over to Innova since the IAMS was not doing well for her. She seems to like it fine. Somedays she will eat everything in her bowl at every meal and other days, it takes her almost a full day to eat one bowl. Is this normal?

She has been panting alot the last 2 weeks. I didn't think it was bad but all the info I have gotten says they will pant when getting ready to whelp. Is it OK for her to be panting this much already. She is only at approx day 49. We keep the house at 71* and she is an inside dog. Is it just all the stress her body is under right now and will the panting be even worse when she does get ready to whelp?

She is scheduled for an Xray on thurs (day 53) so we know approx how many pups to expect and if our estimate of her whelp day is close. I know they can't give an exact date from xray but hopefully we can tell close by how calcified the bones are on the pups. 

I will be asking her vet all these questions when we go in but just wanted opinions from people that have had litters before. 

A big thank you to everyone for the help and information I have received already. I'm still nervous but feel better after reading others posts. Sadie can do this and I will be there to help just in case.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

i believe you can abort the pups. I have heard people getting their dogs spayed while it's pregnant . 

Don't be too hard on yourself, accident happen, not like you did it intentionally .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pups are way too far along for that...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know my vet has no limit on how far along they will spay. I asked when we first got Freya as we weren't sure if she was pregnant or not. Thankfully, she was just chubby.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not spay at this point, too dangerous, everything swolen, they would have a lot of bleeders to tie off, and the bitch would be under anethesia for a long time. It is not a good idea. One litter of puppies is not going to stop the dog-world from going around. 

At this point we make the best of the situation and find great homes for the puppies.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wanted to update everyone on sadie's status. We went ahead and did xrays and the vet and I are counting 10 but possibility of a couple more under her ribs. I thought I was stressed before. Now I'm just beside myself. I have started on an adoption contract thanks to "REMO" (thank you so much for your help). Will keep everyone updated. Should have puppies by the end of next weekend.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Luck and keep us updated!  Maybe a dozen little pups huh? You will definitely have your hands full now! lol


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks much. Hopefully everyone will be healthy. I have puppy formula on the way in case I have to help supplement. My vet has been wonderful and will be there if I need her. Thanks again to everyone on this post for answering my questions. Think I'll have tons more ?'s now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

WOW,,think she's doing this to get back at ya? LOL that's ALOTTA puppies!! good luck! and keep us updated!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wanted to find out if I'm freaking out or could Sadie finally be ready to deliver. The vet told me if her temp got down to 98 and stayed, we should expect puppies in the next 24 hrs. These have been her temps the last 2 days. 

1st day - 99.4 6:45a, 100.5 4:25p, 98.5 8:45p
2nd day - 99.3 6:45a, 98.7 4:15p, 98.2 8:45p

Am I doing something wrong with the thermometer or testing her at the wrong times. She ate 1/2 of her dinner tonight but took chicken from my hand like she was starving. She's currently laying down but doesn't seem stressed or anything. She's panting like she has been for the last 4 wks. Puppies are still moving. No nesting and not under my feet at all. 

The vet is saying that the dates we were going with look good. We are estimating her to be on Day 58 today. When we did xrays last Thursday, Sadie would have been on day 53. The puppies heads and spines were very clear to see but we could also see the ribs perfectly and also their legs bones. Could the vet possibly be off on her due date or did they just take a great xray? 

It's probably just me getting excited or doing things wrong. I will continue to watch her tonight and will call her vet in the morning. Anyone have an opinion? Thank you all.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Any news today?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh boy! If it is today, see if you can take a few pix  I'd love to see them. Good luck to you and your girl. I hope all goes well for you. I'm thinking there's gonna be 11.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to say 13

It sounds like a good number


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Babies are here and more coming. We are up to #7. that was 50 mins ago.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

oh boy. Seven so far! Good luck


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still saying 13


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You will find a lot of useful information about whelping and raising a litter here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...80-alma-aka-aza-pretty-girl-pittsboro-nc.html


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all. We are at 8 now. Everyone is fine. Mama doing a great job.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job Sadie! More coming still?


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Still coming. just had #9. All are black and tan so far. No sables.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you! Glad all is going well.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh and we have 6 males and 3 females so far.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww! Can't wait to hear what the final count is


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump. And we want puppy pics.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Number 10 is here. A girl. Hope we are done.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

oooooo love me some puppies. Go momma go....

So.... you hope she is done, lol, or you think she is done?
I have to go back and see when the xray was done the est. count.




yep... I guessed 12... and it think you will have one or two more in there. lol


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I said 11.. come on.. one more lol. I hope she's done too. that's a LOT of pups!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

She has settled down so I am leaving her alone for a little bit. Hopefully no more when I go back out. Should I allow her to eat her food if she wants it. What else should I be doing for her? Hav a call into the vet and should get a call back in a few mins.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Update: we took Sadie to vet. Xray showed one more. It looked fine and heart was beating. We came home to wait it out. She just delivered him and he looks fine. He was born 4 1/2 hours after the last lil one. So we have a total of 11 puppies. 7 males and 4 females. Whew! Long day. Mom and pups are doing well. Thank you all for the well wishes. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a big litter! Now on to the next chapter...rotating pups


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news! I'm so glad the last one made it out and they are all safe and healthy. I can't wait for pics. Yes poor momma has so many mouths to feed. I don't know if you had already got your rick rack and scale to weigh them... with a litter that big, I can only imagine there is at least one little piggy in there!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

That's great that they are were born healthy. Yeah. and I was right. 11 pups Wooo hoooo... Do I win one? mwhahahah 

Congrats and good job to the new mom!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. I am glad they are all doing well. That's a lot of boys you have there. It should be pretty quiet and fairly easy for about three weeks......

Rest up. 

Feed mom lots. 

Pet mom lots.

She is letting you handle the babies? 

She has an enormous job ahead of her. Not good to leave her alone until the umbilical cords fall off in a few days. I do sleep in this time and have not had a problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

big litter. I love puppies!! :wub::wub: Can't wait to see pics. Keep us posted on how well mamma and the babies are doing!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Gonna try and answer all the questions. Yes she let's me handle them but I can't take it very far. She did fine on trimming the umbilical cords. Could not stop her from eating the placenta's. Tried to get to them first but she was like a shark and got to them first. I did the Rick rack ribbons and weighed each one. The smallest is a boy weighing 13.5 oz and the largest is a female weighing 1lb 4.8oz. I will be rotating but noticed that she is moving the puppies around her teats already. ( my smart girl) How hot should it be in the room. She is staying in the garage but it can get cold at night. Have an auscilating heater turned up to 80 and in one corner of the box is a heating pad under a towel and the thick blanket/pad I have in the box. Is it normal for Sadie to be leaking a brownish color discharge when she first gets up? It stops after about min but of course is concerning me. I had so many questions for the vet, that I forgot to ask a few of them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to say that I think you are doing an amazing job!!! Not too many people would take on what you took on. If this were me I would be a nervous ninny! I would need to hire a pregnant doggy nurse to take care of her in fear that I would do something wrong, or faint under pressure. :wild:

Thank you for helping this girl and her newborns out


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Be careful with blankets as puppies can suffucate in the folds. I use newspapers or a whelping box liner. 

So long as they can get away from the heat it should be ok. Eighty may be too hot for your bitch. I like to keep the house at seventy, and let my bitch do the rest. If it is summer -- hot, like 85-90, I watch her closely, make sure she stays hydrated and does not have a fever. She can become overheated. 

If I must, I close off the windows, put the room air conditioners on, to cool it down, and even put a fan on that will run over top of the whelping box, not into it. The pups should not have the draft, but she should be able to stand up and cool off a little -- but only if it is really warm. 

Weights sound good. Cujo -- my parents dog was the 13 ounce pup in his litter. He weighs in his ninetys now. 

I would just weigh them twice a day, expect them to lose weight the first day or so -- that is normal, but by 48 hours, they should start gaining weight. In Jenna's litter of ten, there were two in the 12 ounce range, and I did not have to supplement or rotate them. But I do watch and see how they are gaining. Some gain slower, but they should gain. Some lose weight during the day, but then the next weigh in, they gained even more than usual.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations and WOW what a bunch of babies!! You did a GREAT job!! Wait till "momma" gets sick of them and you have to take over in a few weeks,,oh the fun begins!! Catch up on your sleep! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there anything besides her kibble that I can use to fatten Sadie up? She is so thin now that there are no puppies inside.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

since I"ve never gone thru this, I can't help you( hopefully selzer or chris wild or another breeder will chime in with some advice


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe a good canned food? One of the breeders will come along with good suggestions.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

She will proably be on the skinny side till a little after the pups are weaned. Pups take a lot out of a momma. Might try to give her a extra cup or so of food. That might help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I usually add a can of Evanger's organic chicken cooked in the can, morning and evening, 2 tablespoons Dannon's Yogurt (not low fat or non fat) or Cottage cheese two meals a day. And I add a hard boiled egg and a NuVet vitamin once a day. That stuff is mixed with their regular kibble. If they finish it all, I will give more kibble. 

Good luck at getting her back in shape. Jenna gained weight on both of her last two weanings. After pups go, I have to get her back into shape.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Of course, I would increase her intake until she is finished nursing. Here is what I do: I feed my lactating bitches twice a day. They receive kibble and raw meat in both meals. Along with that, they receive goat milk yogurt daily. They receive organ meat a few times a week and they receive an organic raw egg a few times a week. They also receive sockeye salmon oil 3000 mg. and vit. E, 200 IU. My girls never look ribby after whelp or while nursing. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry everyone. Puppies and mom are doing fine. I want to post pics but can't find the cord to my camera to download to my computer. I've taken pics with my phone, but the files are too large to post. 

Sadie has started eating better. She is still not producing tons of milk but the pups are steadily gaining. My vet told me today to go ahead and start supplementing them to increase their weight gain. 

Just wanted to update and I will post pics soon even if I need to buy a new camera!!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck with the pups, don't forget to post pics if you can, Sadie is a lucky girl to have such a good mama!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to get pictures of the pups on here. With 11 of them, there has been really no time. They are all nice and healthy. One of the females has a tipped head though. Vet thinks mama may have laid on her. Feisty little thing though. I'm so excited to say that we have homes for all but 2 at this point. I have attached a few pics of some of them. Hopefully it works this time. 
Please feel free to move this post if it needs to since the puppies are here and are almost 6 wks old. Thank you again to everyone that offered advice. We didn't lose any of them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are so adorable! I am happy to hear that almost all of them have homes and that all of them made it!!! Congrats and good job!!!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on them being happy and adorable! Great job!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up over this. One of my dogs, my shetland sheepdog, was placed with me by a very knowledgeable, very experienced conformation handler. She had intact males (both champions and stud dogs) in her home, and brought home a new bitch (not for breeding, but for show and companionship). What she didn't know is that the 14 month old bitch had just been in season...but one of her champion males sure knew it! She ended up with 5 beautiful pups: all pups were placed in performance homes where they were required to be spayed/neutered. Actually, the whole sheltie family is now owned by various members of my training club, so we get to have family reunions on a regular basis! Mom went on to finish both her AKC and her UKC championships. The pups are gorgeous, but definitely NOT planned!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwww they are so adorable!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I got my Storm from an oopsie and he is the absolute love of my life!! Welcome!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG the puppies are too cute!!


----------



## Sadiesmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all. I agree completely, they are beautiful and such a handful. Sadie's spay is scheduled again for 3 wks from now. Love the puppies but sooooooo don't want to do this ever again. : )


----------

